# Happy 26th Birthday MannDude!



## ChrisM (May 25, 2014)

I would like to wish @MannDude a Happy 26th Birthday!



Have a nice one dude!


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2014)

Thanks. It's no silver jubilee, but it'll do. After 25, I think the only birthdays that mean anything are those that happen every 5 years. So 30, 35, 40 and so on.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday Manndude, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Nett (May 25, 2014)

HB


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Erawan (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday MannDude


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday ya old man!


----------



## drmike (May 25, 2014)

26 is the new old?   Hahah... Well next milestone is 30... after that it is retirement....

Have a nice, quiet, away from the computer birthday Mr. MannDude.


----------



## sundaymouse (May 25, 2014)

HB


----------



## Acacy (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday bro 
Wish u all the best


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Curtis, have a good one!

You're old now.


----------



## bizzard (May 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday MannDude.

As usual, I share my birthday with MannDude


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2014)

bizzard said:


> Happy Birthday MannDude.
> 
> 
> As usual, I share my birthday with MannDude


Well then happy birthday to you too buddy! haha


----------



## blergh (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday dude!


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2014)

bizzard said:


> Happy Birthday MannDude.
> 
> 
> As usual, I share my birthday with MannDude


Maybe we're twins, separated at birth? Haha.

Happy Birthday man, have a good one.


----------



## bizzard (May 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Maybe we're twins, separated at birth? Haha.


I am just 24.


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday too.

You still have some years until your first midlife crisis :lol:


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 25, 2014)

Happy birthday! We wish you the best of the best.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## drmike (May 25, 2014)

bizzard said:


> I am just 24.


Two of my favorite site members!

Happy day to you also @bizzard!


----------



## danni (May 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## HostSailor (May 27, 2014)

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2014)

I wish everyday was my birthday, but sadly it is not. Closing this thread to prevent more birthday wishes.


----------

